# Does imipramine affect sperm?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

My dh has just been started on imipramine for nerve pain (10mg daily). Do you know if it has any affect on sperm count/quality? the doctor wasn't very clear, he just said it can occaionally affect sexual function in high doses.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi wright,

Impiramine is a tricyclic antidepressant and at high doses used to treat depression (250mg) it can have an effect on sexual function in both men and women. This is usually issues with arousal (failure of erection in men) and delaying or preventing orgasm. It has no effect on fertility and doesn't cause problems with sperm production, quality or function.

The dose that DH is taking isn't high enough to cause dysfunction so everything shoukd still be in perfect working order 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks so much for the reassurance. 
x


----------

